
Final Removal of Trust in WoSign and StartCom Certificates - bracewel
https://security.googleblog.com/2017/07/final-removal-of-trust-in-wosign-and.html
======
BenjiWiebe
Thank goodness Let's Encrypt came along when they did. I was using StartCom
before. And by the way, any site that disables there website for maintenance
_every weekend_ is really annoying. Especially since weekends where when I
usually needed to use it...

